# What's your preference in a good hunting bow sight...



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I am going to switch from using my Pollington Red Dot scope to a fixed pin sight, which one would you recommend. We bowhunt mainly on the ground and mostly in tundra environments.

Thanks


----------



## xtremhntr (Jan 31, 2009)

The hunter hog it with the hog wrap by spot hog would be the best hunting sigh if ya ask me!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Anything with all-metal construction and bright fiber-optics, and a minimum of parts that can come loose. 

Stay away from micro-adjusts, 3rd axis and all the fancy stuff you don't really need once you've locked down your pins - it's all just expensive stuff that may come loose on you. Best left to the 3D crowd.

Depending on your longest shooting distance, probably no more than 3 pins.

A level is good.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for your input guys. I know the scope doesn't require a peep sight to shoot from but can we go without using a fixed sight as well or I need a peep sight. If so, what peep sight would you recommend?


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Sword sights are as tough as they come and I shoot mine without a peep . You just need to be confident in your form and anchor points.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Stash couldn't have said it better. All metal, minimum of parts and 3 pins are lots...


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Ever since i tried the spothog hunter hog it, with the wrap,19 pin, i Like the sight most of all that i used. If i could would buy some more to replace the ones on my other bows. Nice all around sight.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Impact archery makes some real nice stuff. lots of fibre for max lite but hard to find someone who caries it


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

strong with bright pins. i think im going to get a sword 3rd plane when i get a new bow. it looks like it would be a great sight and the price is nice.


----------



## woodridge 30-30 (Feb 1, 2009)

*sword*

i had a sword on my last bow, dang i dont know why i dont know why i dont have one on my martin. they are rock solid, bright, all aluminum. everything anyone looks for in a good bow site except some facy big brand name. just look at the prices at look at what they are often compared to (spott hogg). they just seem like twice the site at half the price


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Which Sword sight would you guys be thinking about? They are nice


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

xtremhntr said:


> The hunter hog it with the hog wrap by spot hog would be the best hunting sigh if ya ask me!


can the pins be individually adjusted for windage + gang adjusted? I have astigmatism and with correction, my pins shift 8-12" @ 50 yds from red - green.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

russ said:


> can the pins be individually adjusted for windage + gang adjusted? I have astigmatism and with correction, my pins shift 8-12" @ 50 yds from red - green.




Wow...That would be freaky.


Yes they can be adjusted individually and Gang (Peace Out!)


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

not freaky, just a big PITA. If I want all my pins on the same plane I have to make them all the same colours. I suspect it's a problem that's more common than people think.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

I would recommend you use a peep sight. I like the G5 Meta peep. 

I would also recommend a level. It can make a big difference on up and down hill shots.

As others have said, get a well built, tough site with as few bells and whistles as possible. I would not recommend the G5 sights (even though I would recommend thier peep). They look awesome, but good luck getting them adjusted to where you need it. And they are not very durable.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Stash couldn't have said it better. All metal, minimum of parts and 3 pins are lots...


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spott Hoggs stuff is tuff as nails i dont think you could go wrong with em


----------

